# Downrigger weights and releases?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So I don't have much experience with downriggers, I went with a guy this summer. He used the weights that were lead and looked like fish. Not sure how heavy it was. Seems like 8 is standard? Or do I want heavier? Is there an advantage of the fish weight over the cannon ball weight or the finned cannon ball? I thought about buying a mold and making my own and making extra's and selling some cause I have a lot of lead around the yard. Any input is appreciated...

Also...

I hear tons of people talking up the scotty releases, is there on in particular that I want or is any scotty release good enough?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You want a heavy ball if you fish deep. I use 8lb balls for fishing here in Utah, run them down around 55ft at the most. You can use lighter balls, it depends on your troll speed and depth. Most trout are caught 35ft and shallower so a 6lb would work as well. I have no idea if the shape of the ball maters... I do know the fish shaped ones are usually hollow so you can pour a scent into them which comes out the rear in a wick.

As for the scotty releases, its the design that makes them so user friendly. Cannon brand releases suck. I use the mini scottys with no problems.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

-DallanC


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So a 8lb rig is not heavy enough to fish for koke's at the gorge in 50-70 feet of water at the gorge? What would you recommend?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

americanforkdude said:


> So a 8lb rig is not heavy enough to fish for koke's at the gorge in 50-70 feet of water at the gorge? What would you recommend?


Kokes are a special case... because you while you troll deep, you troll slllloooowwwww! You surely can use a heavier ball though. I use a GPS to get actual on water speed to make sure I stay in that 1.6-1.8mph range

Never fished the Gorge... but at the berry in 200ft of water, I've never caught a koke deeper than 55'. Are Gorge kokes really that deep (70ft)?

-DallanC


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

We was catching most of ours in 60-65 feet of water.. some were marking at 70 but we always would set the depth at 60-65 feet


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like a 10lb cannonball at the Gorge, even a 12lb when trolling at "ramming" speed for macs.
I try to keep the weight "under" the boat enough to pick it up in the fishfinder.

My neighbor pours me fish weights and I paint them up in my spare time. They work pretty good.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just as a curiosity, how fast do you troll for macs?


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fast enough to stay up with, or ahead of, Ray Johnson :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's some fish weights I'm working on:









They're cool. Sometimes when the kokes are at full spawn they follow the orange fish weights up to the boat!

I have 14 painted ready for epoxy rod finish. 









I will put glow-in-the-dark and silver flake sparkle on this batch. They make great stocking-stuffers for Christmas


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Here's some fish weights I'm working on:
> They're cool. Sometimes when the kokes are at full spawn they follow the orange fish weights up to the boat!
> 
> I have 14 painted ready for epoxy rod finish.
> ...


What's the weight of them?? And how do I get on your "NICE LIST FOR CHRISTMAS"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mzshooter said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some fish weights I'm working on:
> ...


Those are 10s. There were a few 12lb molds around, Florida guy had some. The guy died and I lost track of the molds.

A round ball is fine, but it should have a fin on it to keep it on track and not twisted. I have always caught more fish if the weight had some white on it.

My neighbor and I use to sell the fish weights.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

americanforkdude said:


> So I don't have much experience with downriggers, I went with a guy this summer. He used the weights that were lead and looked like fish. Not sure how heavy it was. Seems like 8 is standard? Or do I want heavier? Is there an advantage of the fish weight over the cannon ball weight or the finned cannon ball? I thought about buying a mold and making my own and making extra's and selling some cause I have a lot of lead around the yard. Any input is appreciated...
> 
> Also...
> 
> I hear tons of people talking up the scotty releases, is there on in particular that I want or is any scotty release good enough?


AFdude don't buy releases! I'll show you how to make them. come up to the house sometime. I make them light for koke's and med. for trout.


----------

